# installing 13-RC2 did not worked



## Alain De Vos (Mar 16, 2021)

I currently run 12.2 and this works fine.
But I tried freebsd-upgrade to version 13-RC2 but then zsh and bash failed with :
libncurses.so.8 libncursesw.so.8 not found
As far as I know I have no software compiled from ports.
pkg asked for a bootstrap which i did not run as i don't want to loose my configuration.
So i ended doing a rollback to 12.2


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 16, 2021)

a bootstrap will not lose anything, but `pkg upgrade -f` should be just as fine. OF COURSE you must reinstall all your packages. The ones on your system are for FreeBSD 12.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> As far as I know I have no software compiled from ports.
> pkg asked for a bootstrap which i did not run as i don't want to loose my configuration.


Just run `pkg bootstap -f` and `pkg upgrade`. Updating/upgrading or even deleting packages _never_ removes your configuration files.



Zirias said:


> but `pkg upgrade -f` should be just as fine.


If you've ran `freebsd-update install` three times the old 12.2 libraries would get removed with the last install run. Then all those binaries will stop working.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 20, 2021)

I did freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-RC3 , freebsd-update install , pkg upgrade -f and had 3 problems.
1. zpool where not automaticly imported, so I had to do a  zpool import -f on each reboot and
ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/local/lib
I have /usr/local on a zpool and this is quite annoying.
2. after performing freebsd-update install another 2 times libraries where not found.
3. kldload radeonkms did not worked. Error wrong version.


----------



## Argentum (Mar 20, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I did freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.0-RC3 , freebsd-update install , pkg upgrade -f and had 3 problems.
> 1. zpool where not automaticly imported, so I had to do a  zpool import -f on each reboot and
> ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/local/lib
> I have /usr/local on a zpool and this is quite annoying.
> ...


See my thread about 13.0 and DRM. I have everything working now. DRM modules need to be rebuilt.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 20, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> zpool where not automaticly imported,


See UPDATING. It's supposed to work again after upgrading /etc (on an install from source with mergemaster(8), don't know the correct way for binary upgrades)


Alain De Vos said:


> after performing freebsd-update install another 2 times libraries where not found.


Again: You're supposed to upgrade your packages before running freebsd-update install for the third time! ABI changes with major releases, packages for 12.x will NOT work on 13. This would of course also solve your problem with radeonkms.


----------

